# Video set up



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can I have your opinion please








Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

pretty nice, im not a fan of sony head units but the screen is nice...how much did it run you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

put it in your glovebox...thats what i did...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Sony screens are actualy top of the line


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> Sony screens are actualy top of the line


Ahahahahaha... it makes me laugh!

While Sony screens are certainly quality pieces, they're far from top of the line. Ever heard of Icon? Anyway... judging by the name on his screen, I'd guess it's an Audiovox.

Jay - It's a cool setup, but I might do something to make that screen look a bit more factory - flush it into something. Maybe throw the headunit in the glovebox with an IR repeater so you can still use the remote and flush the screen into the double-DIN opening.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

samo said:


> Ahahahahaha... it makes me laugh!
> 
> While Sony screens are certainly quality pieces, they're far from top of the line. Ever heard of Icon? Anyway... judging by the name on his screen, I'd guess it's an Audiovox.
> 
> Jay - It's a cool setup, but I might do something to make that screen look a bit more factory - flush it into something. Maybe throw the headunit in the glovebox with an IR repeater so you can still use the remote and flush the screen into the double-DIN opening.


Best idea ever.. i have seen the 96 maxima with a double din flush mounted screen.. it was so clean.. its not even funny, I like that head unit.. mainly because I have it too... what will you be runnin to that screen? Ps2? xbox?


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Best idea ever.. i have seen the 96 maxima with a double din flush mounted screen.. it was so clean.. its not even funny, I like that head unit.. mainly because I have it too... what will you be runnin to that screen? Ps2? xbox?



You should watch tv at home, not in your car..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> Ahahahahaha... it makes me laugh!
> 
> While Sony screens are certainly quality pieces, they're far from top of the line. Ever heard of Icon? Anyway... judging by the name on his screen, I'd guess it's an Audiovox.
> 
> Jay - It's a cool setup, but I might do something to make that screen look a bit more factory - flush it into something. Maybe throw the headunit in the glovebox with an IR repeater so you can still use the remote and flush the screen into the double-DIN opening.


yes the screen is audiovox....and samo good idea but in the future (maybe in two months) I'll buy the in dash screen


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Best idea ever.. i have seen the 96 maxima with a double din flush mounted screen.. it was so clean.. its not even funny, I like that head unit.. mainly because I have it too... what will you be runnin to that screen? Ps2? xbox?


PS2 in the future for now just to see some dvd's


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What screen are you looking at getting?

Sean's got the Sony XAV-7W, and despite me not being a huge Sony car audio fan, it's a nice unit. It's just a tuner, so you have to have some sort of external CD unit (Sean uses a changer), but the video quality is very nice, and the brainbox is small enough that you can pretty much cram it anywhere.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> What screen are you looking at getting?
> 
> Sean's got the Sony XAV-7W, and despite me not being a huge Sony car audio fan, it's a nice unit. It's just a tuner, so you have to have some sort of external CD unit (Sean uses a changer), but the video quality is very nice, and the brainbox is small enough that you can pretty much cram it anywhere.


Sean,s in dash screen is very nice ...first I have to check the price


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean picked his up for about $600-$700, IIRC, and I think that might even have been with the changer. I'll ask him tomorrow.

EDIT: Machine Head ownz me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> Sean picked his up for about $600-$700, IIRC, and I think that might even have been with the changer. I'll ask him tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: Machine Head ownz me.


Thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen the same Sony XAV-7W that I'm running for under $600.00
I'm pretty sure you can find it even cheaper on eGay.

Your current set up is pretty nice.
Does the head unit function properly (open/close) with the screen placed there?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I've seen the same Sony XAV-7W that I'm running for under $600.00
> I'm pretty sure you can find it even cheaper on eGay.
> 
> Your current set up is pretty nice.
> Does the head unit function properly (open/close) with the screen placed there?


Yes no problem (open / close)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I've seen the same Sony XAV-7W that I'm running for under $600.00
> I'm pretty sure you can find it even cheaper on eGay.
> 
> Your current set up is pretty nice.
> Does the head unit function properly (open/close) with the screen placed there?


Damn. I'm trying not to make a copy of Sean's car as much as possible with my white 200, but every so often either he has what I have or he has what I want. Damn you Sean!!  

I was looking into getting that screen also. I'm between that one and the Pioneer depending on if I can get a few other things done first.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's all good man.
There are 2 other white B14 Sentras that show in the Seattle/Portland area (Matt B./squeezinse and Six) besides me.
We joke about the same kinds of things.

It's a good screen. If you can get a good price for it, I say go for it.
Is the Pioneer a screen/receiver only, like the Sony?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> You should watch tv at home, not in your car..


word.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> word.


What a lame ass post.... :lame: 

If you don't like mobile A/V set ups, then why would you even click on the thread?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

specv tuner'n said:


> You should watch tv at home, not in your car..


I don't have time to watch tv at home...that is why I have the tv in the car :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> It's all good man.
> There are 2 other white B14 Sentras that show in the Seattle/Portland area (Matt B./squeezinse and Six) besides me.
> We joke about the same kinds of things.
> 
> ...


The Pioneer would be the screen/DVD combo single din unit. Can't remember the model # though. I had a chance to see a good demo of the Sony screen and was really impressed by it's video quality. I'll still have some time to decide until I get all the cash together first.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm very happy with the Sony XAV-7W screen.

I might have to pic up a couple/few of the smaller screens like JayL1967 posted.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice screen jay. Hook up a ps2 they have better games :thumbup:


----------

